# Trade with ghost0311.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

In line with my decision to focus on a more narrow range of frames, I decided to trade in one of my few remaining TTF forks.

In exchange for a polycarbinate model, ghost sent me this lovely little shooter made by BC Luxor that fits perfectly into the range of frames I've decided to focus on. It's three piece hardwood with spacers. It also has pins, I guess these are what's called Mosaic pins?

It's a perfect EDC size frame. Because it is in the range that I am fofocusing on I was able to hit my tablespoon spinners with the very first shots. It has a tube cut-out and that's what I intend to use it with. Probably single 1842 or 1745 depending. ( or the simple shot equivalent as they seem to give less hand slap)

It seems like I always get the better end of a trade with you guys and this definitely fits into that trend. Thanks a lot ghost. And Semper Fi.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one . Good trade .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That is one fine looking shooter. Congrats on the sweet pick up.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice frame! Have fun with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that trade! That is a outstanding frame!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Really nice little frame.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. I am absolutely loving it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is my end of the trade with inconvenience I am loving this slingshot it shoots great feels good in the hand


----------

